# good king rod



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I'm looking to get a rod made for king, cobia and what ever else is in there range of size. A seeker ps85 was recommended to me and was wondering if that is a good blank. I will be putint a 706 on it.


----------



## Josh G. (Dec 3, 2009)

cobia season is coming can't wait.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Can't go wrong with that particular blank or any other similar style of seeker


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

thanks


----------



## snookslayer08 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just bought an american tackle Sw1089. A 706 might be a bit to heavy for that blank but it's badass. It's got tons of backbone if the cobe decideds to shoot under the pier but the tip is just right (for me anyways) that I can still whipcast and flig a 2oz jig a mile but not the the point that it's to soft and I'm not gonna get the hook in a fish. I'm putting a cabo 70 a friend gave me on mine until a I can get a VS 250. Which are both pretty heavy reels.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a BRAND NEW9' key largo king/cobia rod, blue and gold wraps black blanl i'll let go for $125


----------

